# Thinking About Fishing, Again



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

So, if a crusty old dude that grew up on the beach pier but gave up fishing when all the new rules came to be wanted to get back into a little pier, wade or surf fishing, where could he find the information on what bait is legal this week, or what color mirrorlures are not allowed or what number of rod guides are legal this month and all the changing weekly rules and regulations that our government in all it's infinate wisdom has imparted upon the sportsmen of our area?

Can the local tackle shops even keep up with the revolving door of rules?

Rick


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, go by and visit with the guys at Hotspots bait and tackle in Gulf Breeze next to McDonalds. The best thing about them is that they WANT customers to catch fish and will really help!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

......I know what ya talking about, anybody know if the FWC has a phone app for size, limit & species regulations?


----------

